# Anyone doing an overnight offshore Fri/Sat?



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

I cant round up a crew and would like to go if the wind lays.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

i probably wont do an overnight, but am trying to put together a day trip for friday if you are interested..text me at 713-614-0099


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

I am leaving fort worth and cant leave til early friday morn ing like 2 am. SO I think I would miss you. Thanks for the offer. 

Bobby


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Actually Im leaving waco at right at 2am, plan on leaving my house in dickinson around 6am, so you might make it..


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish said:


> Actually Im leaving waco at right at 2am, plan on leaving my house in dickinson around 6am, so you might make it..


I may do it then. You want a catch a giant grouper?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

I do


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'd consider an overnighter Saturday/Sunday...
Could even drive down with you Cobia... Unfortunately I have work this Friday (I get the following/every other Friday off) and can't be taking off anymore days as I have way too many planned already this summer....


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

centex99 said:


> I'd consider an overnighter Saturday/Sunday...
> Could even drive down with you Cobia... Unfortunately I have work this Friday (I get the following/every other Friday off) and can't be taking off anymore days as I have way too many planned already this summer....


Wind forecast is getting up again.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

cobia 254 cc said:


> Wind forecast is getting up again.


not for friday...Actually looking better for friday.....saturday not so much


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

The wind that never ends...


----------

